# Gravity



## CrazyCajun (Oct 27, 2012)

I dont think it matters but i waited a bit too long for the adding of last nutrient, energizer and the last bottle of lemon...added everything at 1.020 instead of 1.050...big deal??

Thx!


----------



## Arne (Oct 28, 2012)

I would say you ought to be just fine. New batch of skeeter pee, mmmmm good. Arne.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Oct 30, 2012)

No big deal. I added at 1.002 once and still tasted the same and good as other batches.


----------



## robie (Oct 30, 2012)

You are OK this time. The idea is to add the extra while the yeast are still very active. If you waited much longer, you might have ended up with a stuck fermentation.


----------

